# Need help identifing sweetheart Crank sproket



## jkent (Jul 6, 2012)

How many bicycle makers made a heart shaped (sweetheart) skip tooth sprocket? I know schwinn and columbia. Any others? and which one is this?



 I thought when i purchased this it was a columbia, I think it's wrong but i don't think it is a schwinn. Either way it's not what i need..... DANG IT!
Will sell/trade this for a sprocket like the one on the left of this picture.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jul 6, 2012)

*sweetheart sprocket*

looks like early 30s colson


----------

